

How do I install dotjs now that Chrome won't allow the rake install method?  - freefrancisco

I just got a new Macbook Pro retina, installed Mountain Lion on it, downloaded Chrome, and tried to install dotjs, but Chrome is telling me "Extensions, apps, and user scripts can only be added from the Chrome Web Store." and "learn more" sends me to this page http://support.google.com/chrome_webstore/bin/answer.py?hl=en&#38;answer=2664769&#38;p=crx_warning  
Any idea how to get around it?
======
nickbarnwell
Drag the crx it builds onto Chrome.

~~~
jameswyse
If that doesn't work try dragging directly into the extensions page

------
freefrancisco
That worked, thanks!

